# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Hey guys!

## zma21

Hi, my name is Zack, and i'm 16 from Illinois.

I just bought my 3rd tank sunday.  :Big Grin:   First i had a 2 gal, then a 20 gal, now a 35 gal and i love it.

I have all freshwater for now, but next summer i'm converting it to a saltwater tank.

Tank consists of:
2 african chiclids
1 Kribensis chiclid
1 jack dempsey chiclid
1 Red Belly Pacu (cousin of piranah)
2 Silver Dollar fish
2 Kissing Pink Gourami's

----------


## Nemo

hi and welcome to fish keeping, got some nice fishes there.  :Wink:

----------


## berley

hello and welcome zack, nice introduction  :Smile:  i hope you find the forum really useful

----------


## zma21

I have a 35 gal tank, as you know, and it just kinda looks empty.  I have over ten fish, so that's not what i mean.  I have two fake plants, and a kinda small rock setup that cost me $10.  I'm kinda low on funds right now.  :Frown:   Any suggestions to make it look better?  Oh, and the cichlids need hiding spots.....cause they are getting kind of aggressive towards the only "territories" in my tank.  Thanks in advance.  :Smile:

----------


## Gary R

First off welcome to fish-keeping.com..... zma21  :Smile:  

i hope you will visted us often m8

k to your cichlids 
Retreats, you could created a good hiding place using bits of wood, roots, and rocks these can be got from anywere,  and will soon fill up your tank and they look good as well, hope this helps

Regards Gary.

----------


## zma21

Sounds great man! Thanks.  

I'm getting rid of the pacu,the two silverdollar fish, and the gourami's.  I just want to keep it to cichlids.  I'll snap some pics later.  :Smile:

----------


## Gary R

Nice one m8,
look forward to seeing them  :fishy:   :Smile:  

Regards Gary.

----------


## zma21

So, this is a relatively small/new forum right?

----------


## Nemo

> So, this is a relatively small/new forum right?


right mate, opened few weeks back, how did you find this forum anyways eg google?

----------


## Gary R

> So, this is a relatively small/new forum right?


Yes zma21 as nemo said we opened a few weeks back and hoping to pull the members in....it will take time but we will get there  :Wink:    as soon as the google spiders get to work on here

Regards Gary.

----------


## zma21

Yea, google is pretty much my friend.  So what countries are you from?

----------


## Gary R

Hmm the uk m8 yourself

----------

